# Korgoth of Barbaria: So very wrong, so very fun.



## frankthedm (Jun 4, 2006)

A grizzled conan in the darkest, sickest world of sword and sorcery ever put to animation. 

Watch It!

Cartoon network Jun 04 10:30 PM eastern / 09:30pm central


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 4, 2006)

Sadly, it's not been picked up to be a series. According to my friend at Adult Swim, the people in charge thought "The writing was weak."

This is not a show that lives or dies on its writing. However, I'm personally not sure it would have had legs to be a full series. I imagine the gags would have to get tired eventually.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 5, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly, it's not been picked up to be a series. According to my friend at Adult Swim, the people in charge thought "The writing was weak."
> 
> This is not a show that lives or dies on its writing. However, I'm personally not sure it would have had legs to be a full series. I imagine the gags would have to get tired eventually.



In a world where "Tom Goes to the Mayor" can get two seasons :\ , that does not surprise me at all.

A 6 episode mini series would have been more than enough.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for reminding me I have wanted to check this out


----------



## Ibram (Jun 5, 2006)

Its like watching a realy corny game of D&D


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jun 5, 2006)

They even had the cheesy rock opera backround music.

I love it


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly, it's not been picked up to be a series. According to my friend at Adult Swim, the people in charge thought "The writing was weak."




Can you ask your friend what exactly was up with CN cancelling Justice League Unlimited?  That show had better writing then 99% of the shows on TV, so it can't be that the writing was weak.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 5, 2006)

Shal,

Uhm production costs...I guess. Who knows? CN doesn't exactly thrill me with confidence some times. The way they changed around the premeires of SC, Inuyasha to week days didn't go well with me. In any case while it's sad Korgoth won't get picked up, there's always Venture Brothers.


----------



## bento (Jun 5, 2006)

But Venture Bros only had 13 episodes, and it seems like they kept showing the same five or six over and over.  At least they are all now on DVD!

Korgoth ROXXX!!!  Next time I play a barbarian, I'm taking the feat where you grab someone's pony tail and rip off the front half of their flesh, douse them in alchohol and set them on fire.  

Dear GOD - I'm glad the kids weren't tempted to see what was going on when they heard my howls of laughter!


----------



## Villano (Jun 5, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Sadly, it's not been picked up to be a series. According to my friend at Adult Swim, the people in charge thought "The writing was weak."




These are the same people who think that Tom Goes To The Mayor, Squidbillies, Perfect Hair Forever, and the recent Aqua Teen Hunger Force episodes are funny.  

I know that they're cheap to produce, but it's sad that they'd rather spend as little money as possible on something that sucks than a few more bucks on something that's actually good.  Of course, if they cancelled those crappy shows, they could use that money for a good series.

It kind of reminds me of G4.  They cancelled almost all their original shows and tried to get by on nothing but reruns of Star Trek and The Man Show.  As a result, it was reported in April that G4 became the least watched basic cable network ("...less than evangelistic channels, less than third-rate shopping channels").

Maybe if AS takes a ratings hit, we can get more Venture Bros and less Tom.


----------



## satori01 (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm fine with anything that makes a nod towards gamers, but if the writting stayed at par with the first episode, I can not say the show would really keep your attention.

Playing on people's nostalgia for Heavy Metal style artwork,  and oblique refrences to role playing games pacing, lets face it, will get tiresome, unless the show went into a The Gamers/ opening of 
Cloak and Dagger/Order of the Stick type thing, where the show makes blatant refrence to Korgoth being a character, and have bits that break the 4 th wall so to speak.

Otherwise the show is trying to be a Howardesqe, Vicious Jackie Chan style show.  Cheesy Comediec in a way that lets the audience in on the fact the show is a joke, with shock value action and a main character that is silently homicidal.

That is a tall order....on that is already somewhat fullfilled by the "Swedish Murder Machine" Brock Sampson.


----------



## Simplicity (Jun 6, 2006)

I thought the pilot show was great, personally.
It's hard to do a "shocking" show anymore.  Korgoth actually got me to the "Oh no they didn't stage" that most shows just don't anymore.  Too many South Parks, I guess.

I think the show has more potential to grow than Samurai Jack ever did...  (And I like Samurai Jack).  Cartoon Network, TO HELL WITH YOU!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 7, 2006)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> I thought the pilot show was great, personally.
> It's hard to do a "shocking" show anymore.  Korgoth actually got me to the "Oh no they didn't stage" that most shows just don't anymore.  Too many South Parks, I guess.
> 
> I think the show has more potential to grow than Samurai Jack ever did...  (And I like Samurai Jack).  Cartoon Network, TO HELL WITH YOU!




Um, for the record, they _did_ pay for the pilot and air it. Don't 'to hell with them' just because they ultimately decided not to go for it. It makes you seem ungrateful.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 7, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> Korgoth ROXXX!!!  Next time I play a barbarian, I'm taking the feat where you grab someone's pony tail and rip off the front half of their flesh, douse them in alchohol and set them on fire.




I was _crying _ with laughter at seeing that and the rest of the episode. Every vintage barbarian/Conan/Den/etc device they could use, they did. The rest are being snapped up by the TiVo.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 7, 2006)

Ranger,

Yeah but the trouble is they green lit episodes for pilots for shows that aren't that good. I mean serious, Squid Billies anyone?!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2006)

Saved By the Bell and Home Alone.  There are so many good cartoons that they can show, and they show things like Tom goes to the Mayor, Squid Billies, Perfect Hair forever, etc.  They are like the drug dealers of TV.  Get you addicted to the good stuff and then cancel/time swap randomly with bad stuff that makes you go WTF? like Bobobo Bobobobo.

We have to stick with them because just like with Charlie Brown, Lucy, and the football, we hope that next time they put on a good show they wont yank the rug out from under us.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jun 7, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Um, for the record, they _did_ pay for the pilot and air it. Don't 'to hell with them' just because they ultimately decided not to go for it. It makes you seem ungrateful.





Actually...I think he was making a Conan (The Movie) Reference, here.  Kind of apt considering the show in question.


----------



## satori01 (Jun 7, 2006)

See you do not have to stick with Cartoon Network and Adult Swim, I dont.  Other people obviously are not otherwise they would not chose what is cheap (Save By the Bell reruns, Tom Goes to the Mayor, ) over more quality fare.  Like G4, when you start having shows on that have absolutely nothing to do with the theme of your channel, you know the channels current line up of in theme shows is not getting the job done.


----------



## Simplicity (Jun 7, 2006)

D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> Actually...I think he was making a Conan (The Movie) Reference, here.  Kind of apt considering the show in question.




I'm glad someone got the reference...    

I don't hate cartoon network, but rather I plead for their assistance in keeping Korgoth, and if I don't get it then TO HELL WITH THEM!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2006)

Cartoon Network bought the rights to air all 45 episodes of PeeWee's Playhouse at 11pm during their Adult Swim block.  Sigh.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jun 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Cartoon Network bought the rights to air all 45 episodes of PeeWee's Playhouse at 11pm during their Adult Swim block.  Sigh.



Yeah I saw a block for this the other night.
What the hell are they smoking over there


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jun 8, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Cartoon Network bought the rights to air all 45 episodes of PeeWee's Playhouse at 11pm during their Adult Swim block.  Sigh.



Good grief.  The Promised Land is crumbling right out from under me.


----------



## RolandOfGilead (Jun 10, 2006)

I encourage everyone to write Adult Swim and request that this show get picked up.  You can't go wrong with Gennedy.  This was an awesome tribute and so reminded me of being an 8 year old and making my first human warrior. Woohoo!


----------



## Megatron (Jun 10, 2006)

See, everyone I've talked to has been saying its ALREADY been picked up and scheduled for a September premiere.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 10, 2006)

I'll ask my friend again. He _does_ work for a network that is funny. Maybe he was just pulling my leg, and he likes to create anger toward his employers.

Actually, that really does make sense for his personality. Hmm.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 11, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'll ask my friend again. He _does_ work for a network that is funny. Maybe he was just pulling my leg, and he likes to create anger toward his employers.
> 
> Actually, that really does make sense for his personality. Hmm.



In his defence, I assume he said that BEFORE AS/ CN saw the Sunday ratings and maybe before even that Saturday ratings. Few in TV land argue with ratings.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 12, 2006)

Apparently it was cancelled for a week. They've agreed to let . . . Gennedy? I always heard my friend call him 'Gendy.' Anyway, he's going to storyboard two more episodes, and they'll see how it goes.


----------



## Chaldfont (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, I'd love to see this picked up. But I'll also be happy just to have seen the one episode.

I thought: this is like a show made by a bunch of D&D playing 8th graders after seeing Conan the Barbarian and Heavy Metal in one, Mountain Dew-fueled all nighter of gaming and watching movies. In other words--my misspent youth.

Even if they don't make more, it's worth it just for the quote:

HAIRY BALLS OF THE GODS!


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jun 12, 2006)

Saw it. Loved it.

Though, it occurs to me -- I wonder how our OotS would work as a TV show? I doubt it'd be much more expensive than ATHF, and it could have some serious potential. Only thing that worries me is the focus on D&D 3.5, and whether that would have to go. And if it did, what woudl be the point?


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 12, 2006)

My word.

I had to track this down after hearing the praise here and elsewhere. Boy did I not regret it. This cartoon is just pee pants funny. If they don't make any more it will be a tragic, tragic loss.


----------



## Magog (Jun 12, 2006)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Um, for the record, they _did_ pay for the pilot and air it. Don't 'to hell with them' just because they ultimately decided not to go for it. It makes you seem ungrateful.




Normally sir I would agree with every point you have made.  However this serious was just that good where I'm not willing to be fair.  I would have rather not seen it all, if I knew there wasn't going to be more.  I'm not really bothered by the fact they play shows like perfect hair or what ever (Enjoyable serious) the network decides to put up here and there.  These things simply happen.  But when we the fans are given a such a priceless jewel like Korgoth only to have it snatched away is down right cruel (which again I would normally be amused by).


It's like a dm snatching away a wonderful artifact after he saw the players smile to greatly.
Imagine if you will if family guy got cancelled to air a crummy show in it's place.  I mean just imagine that.  Because Lord knows that's never happened.  Should I be grateful to Fox for the time I had to watch Family Guy, or should I be Upset for them taking it away?

You know what would have been a great marketing idea?  Ripping Korgoth of the air and (pretending) that it was to vile, and they were getting to many complaints.  Then releasing it again.  If you never saw it before you'd peak the second time around wouldn't you?
And it's better than south park.  South Park is vulgar for the sake of being vulgar.  For the sake that the two writers have this mission from God (I only assume that's their problem) to see how much nonsense they think they can squeeze by the censors.

I can watch Korgoth (if it ever comes back) with out ever having to sit threw what ever political agenda the writer has.  I won't have to learn about Peta, or nambla, or what ever God awful nonsense I simply was better off not knowing about (And yes I just lumped Peta in with Nambla LOL).

Am I a terribly person for wanting to see humor and violence with out some inside agenda from the writer?  I don't mind it, but it sure would be a change of pace just this once to indulge.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## KaosDevice (Jun 14, 2006)

I saw elsewhere that it did get picked up. Why isn't there a straight story on this one...  :\


----------



## satori01 (Jun 20, 2006)

Wikepedia has the show listed as a go.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 17, 2006)

There was a thread a while back about the cartoon Korgoth of Barbaria, but I can't seem to find it. 

_But then TruthSeeker showed me the way..._

Anyway, I watched this tonight. It was funny, but mostly for the insanely over the top violence. I was laughing so loud and hard during the bar fight, the opeing credit and the giant pigeons scene I spooked my dogs. It seems evident the people who wrote and produced the show are familair with gaming and Sword and Sorcery fiction and flicks. There is talk about making it a regular show, but I wonder about that. It seemed very much a one-joke kind of thing - I think the Conan jokes and insane violence would get old quickly.

"...I was on vacation."
"Take 8 of my strongest men. And two of the weaker ones..."

And yes, it does indeed have a wikipedia entry. Apparently there are wikipedia entries for everything except cats who are also pirates.


----------



## Wayside (Sep 17, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> And yes, it does indeed have a wikipedia entry. Apparently there are wikipedia entries for everything except cats who are also pirates.



The Black Cat Pirates? So close.


----------

